# Postfix RBL geht nicht?



## DripleX (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein großes SPAM-Aufkommen. Deshalb wollte ich Postfix RBL einrichten. 
Hier mal mein main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = XXXXXXX.yourvserver.net
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = XXXXXXX.yourvserver.net, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination, reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org, reject_rbl_client mail.bl.blocklist.de, reject_rbl_client imap.bl.blocklist.de, permit
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings, no_milters
message_size_limit = 0
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/startssl.chain.class1.server.crt
smtp_tls_security_level = may

milter_default_action = accept
milter_protocol = 6
smtpd_milters = inet:localhost:4526
non_smtpd_milters = inet:localhost:4526
```
Ich habe das nach mehreren HOWTOS im Internet erstellt. Es muss zum Teil auch funktioniert haben, da ein RBL Server einige meiner eigenen E-Mails blockiert hat. Diesen Server habe ich dann entfernt.

Da der SPAM eben nicht weniger geworden ist, hab ich im Internet einen Test gefunden mit dem man die RBL Rules testen kann.
Man muss einfach eine E-Mail an "nelson-sbl-test@crynwr.com" senden und bekommt eine Antwortmail mit Ergebnis. Bei mir war dieses negativ.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Test auch nicht sicher funktioniert.

Deshalb die Frage, ob meine main.cf Konfiguration so richtig ist und ob ich noch was verbessern kann?
Momentan bekomme ich ganz viele SPAM Mails von .eu Adressen z.B. hier ein whois WonderingAboutInThought.eu WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools

Was könnte ich noch gegen den SPAM machen?


----------



## xabbu (31. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit postscreen und anschl. Greylisting sowie Amavis gemacht.

Bei Interesse, kann ich Dir ja mal meine Konfig zeigen.

LG
xabbu


----------



## DripleX (31. Juli 2014)

Ja gerne, denn der SPAM ist nicht gerade weniger geworden.


----------



## xabbu (31. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hier meine main.cf:

main.cf - MIT42 Paste

LG
xabbu


----------



## xabbu (4. Aug. 2014)

Na, ist der Spam weniger geworden?

LG
xabbu


----------



## DripleX (4. Aug. 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort und Konfiguration.
Leider konnte ich es wegen eines Umzugs noch nicht testen. 
Wenn ich Zeit finde, werde ich es testen und berichte dann das Ergebnis.


----------



## DripleX (25. Okt. 2014)

Servus,
wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass du nochmal deine Konfiguration postest?
Der Link oben geht nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## xabbu (27. Okt. 2014)

Hi DripleX,
klar doch.
main.cf, Stand 27.10.2014
Der Link ist 4 Wochen gültig.
LG
xabbu


----------



## DripleX (27. Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Ich habe die Datei nun gespeichert. Wenn ich dann mal wieder Zeit habe, werde ich es testen und berichten.


----------



## DripleX (9. Nov. 2014)

So, ich habe nun seit über einer Woche deine Konfiguration am Laufen.
Leider ist diese auch nicht besser als meine Alte. Das SPAM Aufkommen ist nicht besser geworden.
Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration: http://pastebin.com/BMM8ZNji

Habe ich vielleicht was übersehen oder falsch gemacht?


----------

